# An interesting MITB - fair play WWE



## CaptainCharisma2005 (7 mo ago)

Money in the bank is always one of the best wrestling ppvs each year no matter how good or bad wwe is on a weekly basis, the format is just fun to watch. This year it was actually one of the most interesting ppvs in a while with a lot of interesting twists and turns

1. Liv morgan wins mitb and cries, extra points for that
2. Few minutes later Liv morgan has a backstage interview saying how happy she is which further builds up the emotional story
3. Liv morgan then cashes in only a few minutes later on ronda rousey to win her first title, cries again. A big and emotional night for her career that she or her fans will never forget
4. A great match between austin theory and bobby lashley, one of the best matches this year - worth a rewatch. Lashley wins US title but theory got close, the finish was perfectly done
5. Theory is put into mitb match last minute at the request of vince mcmahon which already brings huge heat especially since he already wrestled earlier. Theory then surprisingly wins mitb for maximum heat despite having a tough match with lashley earlier in the night

A very good ppv with memorable nights for liv morgan and theory and their careers. However it would have been an even better event if they went all in on theory. Theory should have beat lashley and then also won mitb, that would made more sense and would have put theory on the map for good as one of the best wrestlers of the year - escalating his career and making him a big time player in this sport. The amount of heat he would have had the next few weeks would have been unmatched which makes for a better show. Good wrestling is all about shocking moments, its all about escalating villains to the maximum and eventually a worthy peoples favourite emerges at some point to take him down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> 1. Liv morgan wins mitb and cries, extra points for that


This made me laugh harder than it should have


----------



## Mr.Z (Sep 30, 2017)

WWE would be a legit joke if theory beat Lashley clean. Theory lost to Brock who lost Lashley. Come on be foreal


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005 (7 mo ago)

Mr.Z said:


> WWE would be a legit joke if theory beat Lashley clean. Theory lost to Brock who lost Lashley. Come on be foreal


That was a long time ago and brock also beat lashley

Anyway i didnt say it had to be clean, if he cheated to beat lashley and then also won mitb would have been unbelievable heat. It doesnt make more sense that he lost US title but then beat some guys that are arguably higher ranked than lashley a few minutes later

What ill say is if theory had beat lashley and then was put into mitb match it would have been quite obvious that he would win it so in that sense wwe played it right because unexpected outcomes are always good


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

It was extremely obvious Theory was winning MITB and I don’t see how anyone thinks otherwise. 

Vince’s golden child was not losing twice in one night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005 (7 mo ago)

TAC41 said:


> It was extremely obvious Theory was winning MITB and I don’t see how anyone tbh is otherwise.
> 
> Vince’s golden child was not losing twice in one night.
> 
> ...


Yeah when they put him in became quite obvious but did you except him to be thrown in last minute?

Had he cheated lashley and won then thrown into mitb I would have thought lashley will come back and stop him from winning the briefcase. Or they could have still had theory overcome lashleys involvement and still win the briefcase for ultimate heat


----------



## Mr.Z (Sep 30, 2017)

WWE would be a legit joke if theory beat Lashley clean. Theory lost to Brock who lost Lashley


CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> That was a long time ago and brock also beat lashley
> 
> Anyway i didnt say it had to be clean, if he cheated to beat lashley and then also won mitb would have been unbelievable heat. It doesnt make more sense that he lost US title but then beat some guys that are arguably higher ranked than lashley a few minutes later
> 
> What ill say is if theory had beat lashley and then was put into mitb match it would have been quite obvious that he would win it so in that sense wwe played it right because unexpected outcomes are always good


Brock has never beat Lashley. The EC doesn't count. And it was only last year. Point is they are pushing someone who isn't believable let alone deserves it.


----------

